# WHOA!!!! got 1280x800 framebuffer working!

## yuza

Hi everybody!

I have a brand new P10 satellite with a geforce 5600go. Don't ask me how but after trying some random numbers for the vesafb mode I finally got 1280x800 console framebuffer working using the vesafb driver with vga=0x360. Thought some of you might have been interested... man I'm sooooo happy!  :Cool:   :Cool: 

```

root@misha fede # fbset

mode "1280x800-76"

    # D: 102.407 MHz, H: 62.749 kHz, V: 76.152 Hz

    geometry 1280 800 1280 13107 8

    timings 9765 160 32 16 4 160 4

    rgba 6/0,6/0,6/0,0/0

endmode

```

P.S.: I'm using gentoo-sources-2.6.5-r1 but I've also tried it on 2.4.25 and it works

----------

## Cagnulein

can you give me more information about your success? I have a new Toshiba M30-801 and i still try to set the framebuffer to 1280x800 with your vesa setting but the init kernel crashes  :Sad: 

Grassie  :Laughing: 

----------

## yuza

What kind of crash error do you get?? By the way I don't know if this vesa numbers are somewhat hardware dependent. I have got a nvidia geforce FX 5600go and everything I did was to compile the kernel with both nvidia and vesa support in the framebuffer section. This is the relevant line from my grub.conf

```

kernel (hd0,1)/2.6.5 root=/dev/hda5 video=vesafb:ywrap vga=0x360 hdc=ide-cd

```

as you can see I'm not using rivafb at all so I don't think it will change anything if you don't have it in your kernel because what we are using here is vesafb.

This is everything I did... let me know if you succeed!   :Wink: 

----------

## sfcfagwdse

Awesome! Ive been looking forever for this thanks!  Cagnulein I also have and m30 and it works for me.

----------

## yuza

Glad to have helped!   :Wink: 

----------

## Overpeer

:S

In my laptop dont work,  i have a Kernel panic  :S

I have a  Toshiba SM30-742 with 1280x800 resolution. The kernel start  with  framebuffer fonts but  crash  :Sad: 

Any idea?

A Greeting.

----------

## Sgaduuw

I'll have to try this on my packard bell m7300 when I get home  :Smile: 

----------

## RedScull

I know this is old, but I think I should point out that for those M30 users, that you can't get console framebuffer to work with vesafb-tng

 (at least it wouldn't let me set it to 1280x800.. argh!)

I loaded regular vesafb and it works great now.

Thanks fellas  :Smile: 

----------

## taskara

I have a dell 700m and when I try this it says "undefined video mode"

fb only seems to work in 1024x768 - can't get 1280x800 going  :Sad: 

----------

## dfy

What are the correct settings for 1280x1024@60Hz? I currently only use vga=6 (a textmode afaik) because I never got one of the vga=0xxx options to work - how do I set it up correctly (normal vesafb, no -tng!) ?

----------

## UB|K

 *dfy wrote:*   

> What are the correct settings for 1280x1024@60Hz? I currently only use vga=6 (a textmode afaik) because I never got one of the vga=0xxx options to work - how do I set it up correctly (normal vesafb, no -tng!) ?

 

To use vesafb at 1280x1024 (refresh rate=???) use this setting:

```
vga=0x31B
```

Result here

----------

